# Sugar House



## chrisb (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm working on a 1:20 traditional Vermont sugar house, kinda fits in with the time of year.
It has verticle board (pine) siding with no battens. The roof will be corregated aluminum.
For a barn board effect, i painted on light gray water based craft paint, wiped it off with a damp rag.  Then brushed an alcohol india ink (heavy on the ink) wash.  Has anyone built a scale sugar house?


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Quit teasing and show some progress pics, Please!


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Vermont? Hrmph. We got some fine Maple here in western NY state thanks! Of course the maple shacks are all about the same. 

One of the local ones has a 1:24th scale model of "an old time sugar shack" as I recall but it's been years since I've been there. 

Chas 

P.S. Show us some photos soon!


----------



## Bill C. (Jan 2, 2008)

Carl Arendt of micro layout fame did a nice one.  Here is a link:


http://carendt.us/scrapbook/page62a/index.html

It was also featured in the NG&SL magazine.


----------



## Matt Vogt (Jan 2, 2008)

Sounds great, Chris. Always nice to hear about different methods. Please post pics as soon as you can!


----------



## chrisb (Jan 3, 2008)

Trying to post pics of the sugar house.  Is there a way to paste images into a reply if your are not a 1st class member?  Whent thru the FAQ but could not make it work.


----------



## Matt Vogt (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, Chris, you can post pictures if you have set up someplace else on the web to store your pictures - ie photobucket.


----------



## D-n-H - Kirkville Branch (Jan 14, 2008)

Bill, that is an awesome link, thanks for posting it


----------



## dillo99 (Jan 3, 2008)

This is a great idea. My grandfather used to make maple syrup and I have some very fond memories of going back there on a tractor and hanging out for the day. Gonna have to find some pics of that old shack and see if I can model it! 

Thanks for sharing the idea and please get those pics up!


----------



## chrisb (Jan 3, 2008)

Heres a photo of the sugar house.  Made from scap except the broiler pan roofing and the stove pipe.


----------



## chrisb (Jan 3, 2008)

Having trouble post the picture.  Any Ideas?











http://i268.photobucket.com/albums/jj32/chrisb1to20/waitingtotap.jpg


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By chrisb on 02/25/2008 1:45 PM
Having trouble post the picture.  Any Ideas?



















http://i268.photobucket.com/albums/jj32/chrisb1to20/waitingtotap.jpg



Chris

From the look of things, the problem that you encountered is split into two areas.

If you were using the Quick Reply feature to post your reply, then the problem in your second attempt is the fact that you are using uppercase letters i.e. IMG, which won't work. You need to use lowercase letters in the UBB/BBC tags.
If instead you were using the Rich-text Editor accessed via the Add Reply button located at the top and bottom of each topic page, or the Reply link located on the right side of each reply header, Then the problem is, the UBB/BBC tags are not valid and you must use the Insert/Edit Image button







 located on the editors tool bar.


----------



## Matt Vogt (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice, Chris!  Thank you for sharing. If you have any more details, let us know.

Matt


----------



## chrisb (Jan 3, 2008)

This is before the roofing was installed.

http://i268.photobucket.com/albums/jj32/chrisb1to20/sugarhousefront.jpg

_(Chris, when you use the Insert/Edit Image button in the Rich-text Editor you don't use the UBB/BBC image tags, just the image file's URL, SteveC mod.)_


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Beautiful job Chris. The weathering technique is very convincing.


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow! I thought the building in the snow was the real thing.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Me too! I thought that was a "prototype" shot!


----------

